# 2013 National Retriever Championship BLOG



## T.Lanczak

IT'S LIVE!!! The Retriever News Team has begun covering the events surrounding the 2013 National Retriever Championship (NRC) in Cheraw, SC. The competition begins Nov. 17,2013 at 7:00 A.M. Stay Tuned as we will make updates frequently........

http://2013nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/

Once again The Retriever News Team encourages comment on the BLOG and ask the comments be made directly on the Retriever News website. Thank you and the news team looks forward to interacting with our audience. 

ENJOY the BLOG!


----------



## BonMallari

Thanks in advance to you, Tina and Gwen for bringing the action to the masses...Hope you and the others are able to sample some of the low country cuisine like some shrimp and grits, she crab soup,or fried green tomatoes and oysters


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Thanks Tera.


----------



## T.Lanczak

BonMallari said:


> Thanks in advance to you, Tina and Gwen for bringing the action to the masses...Hope you and the others are able to sample some of the low country cuisine like some shrimp and grits, she crab soup,or fried green tomatoes and oysters


BonMallari,

The first night we were in SC Tina found out where the best shrimp & grits in town were. She ate them and loved it!

Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett

BonMallari said:


> Thanks in advance to you, Tina and Gwen for bringing the action to the masses...Hope you and the others are able to sample some of the low country cuisine like some shrimp and grits, she crab soup,or fried green tomatoes and oysters


I will be there tomorrow to watch and then cook oysters for the gunners.


----------



## T.Lanczak

The News Team likes Oysters Too


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to Vicksburg Miss. the site of the 2014 National Open Championship

and next years Judges

Gary Ahlgren 

William Goldstein

Alan Madsen


----------



## 2tall

What happened to Ace's description? His name and the format appears, but not his results.


----------



## runnindawgz

Amazing .... seeing the blog photos “right around the corner”  Circumstances and schedules wont allow me to see in it in person until Wed. But I am thrilled Cooper Black is the place this year! 

Thanks to everyone involved with keeping us posted.


----------



## huntinman

2tall said:


> What happened to Ace's description? His name and the format appears, but not his results.


Probably a no-bird...


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

I don't think so Bill because they do not show the dog coming back to the line. 

Janet


----------



## huntinman

Janet Kimbrough said:


> I don't think so Bill because they do not show the dog coming back to the line.
> 
> Janet


I think you're right. I was just looking for him again and nothing.


----------



## T.Lanczak

What # is Ace?


----------



## Annette

Tera I believe Ace is #89


----------



## 2tall

Yes, Dominator's High Spade, Ace, is #89. Are they done for the day now? To Danielle, it IS great to see the photos of CB on the blog. I can look at the picture of the test dog getting ready, and remember running up that same hill more than once with Indy. I love that place, only sad that I am not there to watch and visit with all my old friends!


----------



## Pinetree

Did they stop with dog 15?


----------



## 3blackdogs

No, I believe they made it into the early 30's.


----------



## GregC

Ace did very good


----------



## T.Lanczak

The BLOG is Updated for the day.

http://2013nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## BonMallari

somebody needs to change the heading for dog # 13 FC Topbrass Linekins Riptide....because there is no way in hades that the dog is a LM :razz::razz:


all kidding aside it was nice to see the dog's picture with the handler as opposed to the random shots of the crowd and gallery with no captions at all to their identity


----------



## Brad Turner

I've been here the past two days and I have thoroughly enjoyed it. Really good dog work and everyone has been extremely friendly. I wish I was running it!


----------



## huntinman

2 of my picks are gone already. I'm no better at this than picking football!


----------



## 2tall

What happened to 18, Emmit????? Saw him in the call backs, but never in the blog.


----------



## DoubleHaul

T.Lanczak said:


> BonMallari,
> 
> The first night we were in SC Tina found out where the best shrimp & grits in town were. She ate them and loved it!
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone.


LOL. Fatz? There just isn't much in the way of good eats in Cheraw. Although I noticed there was a Waffle House in the blog. Alas, Cheraw only rates a Huddle House, so you may be going off campus for some chow


----------



## Tommy Wallace

I was there Sunday. Very very nice looking dogs, some nice looking work by some. Seen some folks that I had not seen in a while. I had a great time. (Going back again). Nice set up & blind. Evertthing was GREAT. Was really nice to see some of the really nice dogs that you have always wanted to actually watch perform, I felt like a young kid at a BIG GAME. Really was great.


----------



## huntinman

Maybe I misunderstood. But, were there going to be sketches of the tests on the blog this year? Sometimes the photos can be a little misleading, especially in the depth perception. 

Thanks!


----------



## Good Dogs

DoubleHaul said:


> LOL. Fatz? There just isn't much in the way of good eats in Cheraw. Although I noticed there was a Waffle House in the blog. Alas, Cheraw only rates a Huddle House, so you may be going off campus for some chow


Plenty og good eats Hartsville. 'Bout the same distance as Cheraw, opposite direction.


----------



## Chris Videtto

2tall said:


> What happened to 18, Emmit????? Saw him in the call backs, but never in the blog.


For some reason it was out of order on the blog.


18. NFC Watermark’s Running Back “Emmit”, LM, Jim Gonia

Flyer: made a few passes in the area before retrieving the bird.

SR: exited the water to the right and behind the holding blind driving to the road and hunted back to the area to retrieve the bird.

LR: great line traveled on the correct side of the mark drove under the arc to the road then turn back to retrieve the bird.


----------



## john fallon

Does anyone know the link to the callbacks ?

john


----------



## Dan Wegner

john fallon said:


> Does anyone know the link to the callbacks ?
> 
> john


http://2013nrccallbacks.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## john fallon

Thanks.

john


----------



## 2tall

Funny Penn! That's what I remember about the foodie scene in Cheraw as well. A huddle House or Bojangles. If you want to go upscale there was some kind of Mid Eastern joint downtown where the judges ate. Don't remember any oysters or shrimp and grits!

Thanks for the update on Emmit.


----------



## FOM

Dogs Dropped in the 3rd: 5, 11, 28, 32, 33, 35, 36, 40, 42, 43, 44, 46, 53, 67, 69, 70, 73, 76, 77, 87, 90, 92 (22 total)


----------



## Chris Videtto

Does anyone know who is running REV dog #61? Is says Ed Forry but I think Rex is running him, no pic of dog and handler, but just wondering! Thanks!

Chris


----------



## BonMallari

wow three crowd favorites dropped/or picked up...Ammo, Ivy and Ali...kills my picks


----------



## Chris Videtto

BonMallari said:


> wow three crowd favorites dropped/or picked up...Ammo, Ivy and Ali...kills my picks


Also Stinger....had lots of fans as well!


----------



## TBell

So is #77 back or not. Either Blog or Callbacks page is wrong. 64 or 65 back?


----------



## FOM

64 was a pick up in the 1st, so not back
65 looks to be back - both on the blog and callbacks
77 (out of blog, back on callbacks)...will try and find out


----------



## TBell

Sorry Lainee, I meant 65 dogs or 64 dogs back?


----------



## FOM

TBell said:


> Sorry Lainee, I meant 65 dogs or 64 dogs back?


They had 92 entered, 2 scratches = 90
4 dropped in 1/2nd series = 86
I counted 22 dropped in 3rd = 64

I could be wrong....


----------



## EdA

77 out on both from what just saw


----------



## TBell

The blog page says 64 back, but 77 is included on the callbacks page. That makes 65 dogs back.


----------



## EdA

TBell said:


> The blog page says 64 back, but 77 is included on the callbacks page. That makes 65 dogs back.


we must be getting different blog pages, I just refreshed the page and do not see 77

http://2013nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## TBell

Try the callbacks page, Dr. Ed. #77 was marked in grey and so was #74. They corrected #74 to be back and then marked #77 as back also. I'm confused.

http://2013nrccallbacks.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## Chris Videtto

Dr Ed, 

I think she was referring to the call back page......77 is back according to this.

http://2013NRCcallbacks.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## EdA

TBell said:


> Try the callbacks page, Dr. Ed. #77 was marked in grey and so was #74. They corrected #74 to be back and then marked #77 as back also. I'm confused.


OK got it, I just refreshed to call backs page so now we are all confused, maybe 77 was reinstated and the blog hasn't caught up


----------



## Tim West

It doesn't look like these judges are giving the contestants the usual, "two mistakes and you are out", unless larger hunts in the first series are counted. Seems to me that the first test was pretty vanilla and that a handle in the third was your ticket home.

Conversely, the National Am last summer appeared to have harder tests through this stage, but a greater forgiveness factor on call backs.

As usual, my view from the bleachers, far away from the trial can lead to skewed perceptions. IE, I'm not there, so perhaps somebody that is can add their perspective.


----------



## FOM

According to my source, 77 is back....I'll update the summary


----------



## EdA

Correct, 77 was reinstated according to my source


----------



## EdA

Tim West said:


> It doesn't look like these judges are giving the contestants the usual, "two mistakes and you are out", unless larger hunts in the first series are counted. Seems to me that the first test was pretty vanilla and that a handle in the third was your ticket home.
> 
> Conversely, the National Am last summer appeared to have harder tests through this stage, but a greater forgiveness factor on call backs.
> 
> As usual, my view from the bleachers, far away from the trial can lead to skewed perceptions. IE, I'm not there, so perhaps somebody that is can add their perspective.


Keep in mind that these judges have already lost almost 3 hours to fog. Also do not forget that the National Amateur has almost 3 hours more daylight everyday which adds up to one extra day even though they have more dogs.


----------



## AmiableLabs

Do we know for sure this double blind they are calling "series 4" is in fact not "series 4 & 5?"


----------



## EdA

I have no inside information but it is almost certainly 4 & 5, there is no downside in making it 2 series


----------



## Teddy

Thanks Tera


----------



## Kyle Garris

Chris,

Ed Forry ran Rev this morning. He was last to run water marks.


----------



## Tim West

Good point, Ed. Again, making comments from the peanut gallery, therefore no basis for observations other than what has happened at other nationals and the few times I was there to run or to work. 

I gotta feeling the next marking test is going to be a doozey!


----------



## BonMallari

> 24. FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton’s Saber “Saber”, LM, Chris Hatch
> 
> WB: initial line carried into the water, two to stay in, one to get out, one to drive land, one to get back in, and one in the lily pads to carry it to the bird.
> 
> LB: took initial line 3/4 of the way to the bird an required several whistle in the area of the bird......*no bird was planted at the end of the blind.* Dog will be judged to the end of the blind for a Great Job!




How do you forget to plant the blind...at the National :razz:


----------



## Labs Will-Do

Watching most all day on Monday from the gallery, I will say that the test worked out that the handles in the third series were big handles when they occurred.


----------



## JKOttman

BonMallari said:


> How do you forget to plant the blind...at the National :razz:


Happened at the national am as well!


----------



## Laird's Retrievers

77 is our dog and she is back. 

Not sure what happened. She was not called back, was we were very surprised as her work has be ok. Did well on 1/2 and had hunt on third. But things happen. My first national, but not Dave's so he asked the head marshal. As I was packing up my travel trailer I got a call saying she was actually back. No explanation at all just that she was back. We run the blinds tomorrow morning. It is going to be cold so fingers crossed. 

It has been amazing watching all the dogs, some very good work on the blinds. The third series marks were very interesting. Judges got answers on all three birds. Not many dogs smacked all three birds. 

Cheers


Chris


----------



## huntinman

Laird's Retrievers said:


> 77 is our dog and she is back.
> 
> Not sure what happened. She was not called back, was we were very surprised as her work has be ok. Did well on 1/2 and had hunt on third. But things happen. My first national, but not Dave's so he asked the head marshal. As I was packing up my travel trailer I got a call saying she was actually back. No explanation at all just that she was back. We run the blinds tomorrow morning. It is going to be cold so fingers crossed.
> 
> It has been amazing watching all the dogs, some very good work on the blinds. The third series marks were very interesting. Judges got answers on all three birds. Not many dogs smacked all three birds.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Chris


Good luck the rest of the way! Stay focused!!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin

JKOttman said:


> Happened at the national am as well!


i was going to say the same thing, Josie. Will take it one step further...it happened to Josie and Lucy!

lesa c


----------



## blake_mhoona

where's the distance so far? longest bird has been like 250 and longest blind 235? i expected more meat in a national (at least judging from the nat am and national last year that i kept up with) and less "training setups" like Mom and Pops and Flower Pots.

also in this 6th series why wouldnt you have the far left gun throwing right to make converging marks from the flyer station? and why retire a 100 yard go bird on the "pop" of the mom and pop? why not the long middle retired?


----------



## labsforme

Because distance isn't everything. Bird placement and dog knowledgable judges. They dropped 21 of the best dogs in the country in the 3rd series. Doesn't that say something about the tests they are setting up?


----------



## Sharon Potter

blake_mhoona said:


> where's the distance so far? longest bird has been like 250 and longest blind 235? i expected more meat in a national (at least judging from the nat am and national last year that i kept up with) and less "training setups" like Mom and Pops and Flower Pots.
> 
> also in this 6th series why wouldnt you have the far left gun throwing right to make converging marks from the flyer station? and why retire a 100 yard go bird on the "pop" of the mom and pop? why not the long middle retired?


"Meat" isn't always about distance. And why do we run concepts in training? Because they show up in tests. The judges will set up tests to get the answers they need, and that's what matters. When you're judging a National, you can set up whatever you would like.


----------



## HarryWilliams

"Meat" equates to longer reminds me of what I use to hear from Dan Jones. 

"If you don't know sh!t go long!"


----------



## Chris Videtto

The judges seem to be getting some answers early on!


----------



## HarryWilliams

I know one thing, I'm in the lower tier on "Pick 'Em". HPW


----------



## blake_mhoona

i completely understand the distance isn't meat comments. i'm just saying this is the national and we havent seen a mark over 250 yards but yet a go bird at <100 yards. bird placement is everything i know that though which is why i asked the later questions

and i agree concepts show up in tests but didnt think the actual training setup that taught the concept would

oh well still a spectator and still aspiring to be there in the next 60 years or so


----------



## mjh345

blake_mhoona said:


> i completely understand the distance isn't meat comments. i'm just saying this is the national and we havent seen a mark over 250 yards but yet a go bird at <100 yards. bird placement is everything i know that though which is why i asked the later questions
> 
> and i agree concepts show up in tests but didnt think the actual training setup that taught the concept would
> 
> oh well still a spectator and still aspiring to be there in the next 60 years or so


Your first sentence is belied by the remainder of your post


----------



## BonMallari

darn it Saber and Chris Hatch PU....guess the National evades them once again...Saber is such a good dog..I wonder if the blind from the previous series where they forgot to plant the bird had a lasting effect in the 6th


----------



## huntinman

blake_mhoona said:


> where's the distance so far? longest bird has been like 250 and longest blind 235? i expected more meat in a national (at least judging from the nat am and national last year that i kept up with) and less "training setups" like Mom and Pops and Flower Pots.
> 
> also in this 6th series why wouldnt you have the far left gun throwing right to make converging marks from the flyer station? and why retire a 100 yard go bird on the "pop" of the mom and pop? why not the long middle retired?


That's a lot of "why's" and "where's", Blake. As great as these dogs are, they are still just dogs. It's not that hard to get them in trouble with a well placed bird at any distance. When you have 60-90 dogs running you just don't have time to run that many dogs at those long distances. Also, as has been said already, you don't really need to have the distance to get answers if you have decent grounds (they do) and water. 

If you keep running trials you will start to see this and learn that long doesn't always mean quality... Sometimes it just means long.


----------



## blake_mhoona

without giving the dogs number out and only being able to go off what the blog gives us what do you think was the deciding factor in cutting this dog after 3? again i'm not trying to stir the pot i'm truly interested in learning. obviously being there and seeing it in person would probably give us all more of an idea but judging from the callbacks most of the dogs cut had handles and this one didnt. the short retired in 3rd could have been better but is that as bad as a handle?

most of my picks are still in it so i dont have a dog in the fight. just curious

1st & 2nd
Flyer: traveled left of the bird then immediately turned to retrieve the bird.
Mem: Drilled it!
Blind: early whistle up front, with few whistles to complete the retrieve.

3rd
Flyer: Pinned it!
SR: traveled a line wide and right of the holding blind, squared the pond exitng to the right of the gun station driving deep up the hill to turn and make a large loop to the correct side of the holding blind down to the area to complete the retrieve.
LR: traveled a nice line under the arc of the mark cont. to drive up the hill and then hunted her way back to the bird.


----------



## GaryJ

I am not a field trialer nor have I ever seen one. I would have went to Cheraw except I had to travel for work this week. I have been to some hunt tests there so I know some of the property.

I am really enjoying the blog. The set up descriptions and commentaries are fun to read. The pictures are cool. I can almost picture the dogs working.

Kudos to those folks who are there doing the play by play. I hope they do this at every national. I will be watching for it.


----------



## Brad Turner

Blake, the long retired in the 3rd series was at about 350. Trust me when I tell you the meat was not in the length either.


----------



## jeff t.

> Flyer: traveled a path under the arc est. a hunt in the area cont. to hunt area getting wider and wider but could never come up with the bird, gunners came out to help dog once dog got the bird he collapsed. The vet and stewards were rushed to the dog's aide in a matter of seconds then dog & vet were rushed to the on-site mobile vet unit here to provide the best and immediate care for our canine athletes in this National event. We will update you momentarily on Pedro's condition.


Here's hoping that Pedro is ok


----------



## 3blackdogs

blake_mhoona said:


> judging from the callbacks most of the dogs cut had handles and this one didnt. the short retired in 3rd could have been better but is that as bad as a handle?
> 
> 1st & 2nd
> Flyer: traveled left of the bird then immediately turned to retrieve the bird.
> Mem: Drilled it!
> Blind: early whistle up front, with few whistles to complete the retrieve.
> 
> 3rd
> Flyer: Pinned it!
> SR: traveled a line wide and right of the holding blind, squared the pond exitng to the right of the gun station driving deep up the hill to turn and make a large loop to the correct side of the holding blind down to the area to complete the retrieve.
> LR: traveled a nice line under the arc of the mark cont. to drive up the hill and then hunted her way back to the bird.


You can't infer much from reading the blog. Other than "Smacked/pinned/drilled/front-footed it" all the commentary is subject to a wide range of interpretation. (And maybe someone's 'front foot' isn't the same as yours or mine either for that matter....)

The blogistas can't (or shouldn't) give opinionated commentary and what one person sees as a minor hunt can be another person's significant hunt. What's the definition of a "loop"? Is it a tight circle right around the area of fall or is it a romp around the surrounding countryside? (I'm being a little facetious but you get the idea.) It doesn't always take a handle to get dropped if the dog has had more than one big hunt. There are also dogs that have handled early (of the quick tidy variety) that have finished Nationals. 

It's also hard to interpret what "early whistle up front with few whistles to complete". A whistle isn't a whistle isn't a whistle. An "early whistle up front" could be the handler tightening the dog a bit to get a more advantageous angle to enter the water or go between goal posts. Or it could be a short stop because the dog, perhaps to avoid water, took a poor IL. Both scenarios are "early whistles' but again, demonstrate opposite issues with the first part of the blind: the first is strategic handling, the second is "uh oh". 

Several whistles could mean a handler is keeping the dog sharp and tight to the line.....or it could mean the dog is scallop-scallop-scalloping it's way through the blind. Or it could mean the dog is bouncing around at the end of the blind without coming up with the bird. Those scenarios all took several whistles but they are very different in terms of a well run blind. 


I don't know what dog you're referring to, and I'm not there in person to observe how the blogistas' posts compare to what I see in the field. So this is all hypothetical. Worth nil, just conjectural food-for-thought.

.


----------



## EdA

3blackdogs said:


> You can't infer much from reading the blog. Other than "Smacked/pinned/drilled/front-footed it" all the commentary is subject to a wide range of interpretation. (And maybe someone's 'front foot' isn't the same as yours or mine either for that matter....)
> 
> The blogistas can't (or shouldn't) give opinionated commentary and what one person sees as a minor hunt can be another person's significant hunt. What's the definition of a "loop"? Is it a tight circle right around the area of fall or is it a romp around the surrounding countryside? (I'm being a little facetious but you get the idea.) It doesn't always take a handle to get dropped if the dog has had more than one big hunt. There are also dogs that have handled early (of the quick tidy variety) that have finished Nationals.
> 
> It's also hard to interpret what "early whistle up front with few whistles to complete". A whistle isn't a whistle isn't a whistle. An "early whistle up front" could be the handler tightening the dog a bit to get a more advantageous angle to enter the water or go between goal posts. Or it could be a short stop because the dog, perhaps to avoid water, took a poor IL. Both scenarios are "early whistles' but again, demonstrate opposite issues with the first part of the blind: the first is strategic handling, the second is "uh oh".
> 
> Several whistles could mean a handler is keeping the dog sharp and tight to the line.....or it could mean the dog is scallop-scallop-scalloping it's way through the blind. Or it could mean the dog is bouncing around at the end of the blind without coming up with the bird. Those scenarios all took several whistles but they are very different in terms of a well run blind.
> 
> 
> I don't know what dog you're referring to, and I'm not there in person to observe how the blogistas' posts compare to what I see in the field. So this is all hypothetical. Worth nil, just conjectural food-for-thought.
> 
> .


I completely agree and could not have enunciated it better. The commentary is meant to be informative but not critical or judgmental.


----------



## cakaiser

From blog
#54 Pedro is doing better. The vet is getting his core body temperature to come down nicely and they expect a full recovery. Pedro is a true competitor who was not coming home without the bird. We salute Pedro's heart for the game and Thank all that ran to his aide in his time of need. Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts of Pedro.


----------



## EdA

since #62 16 dogs run, 11 handles


----------



## Mastercaster

EdA said:


> since #62 16 dogs run, 11 handles


I noticed that, too. Do you think the lighting conditions are attributable?


----------



## EdA

Mastercaster said:


> I noticed that, too. Do you think the lighting conditions are attributable?


something obviously affected the difficulty of the test, could be wind, lighting, or a combination or maybe the odds said so many dogs will probably handle and a large portion of those handles came in a group, just happy that #72 did well in the midst of the carnage.........


----------



## Mastercaster

EdA said:


> something obviously affected the difficulty of the test, could be wind, lighting, or a combination or maybe the odds said so many dogs will probably handle and a large portion of those handles came in a group, just happy that #72 did well in the midst of the carnage.........


I bet! Holland was right in the middle of it.


----------



## JKOttman

blake_mhoona said:


> without giving the dogs number out and only being able to go off what the blog gives us what do you think was the deciding factor in cutting this dog after 3? again i'm not trying to stir the pot i'm truly interested in learning. obviously being there and seeing it in person would probably give us all more of an idea but judging from the callbacks most of the dogs cut had handles and this one didnt. the short retired in 3rd could have been better but is that as bad as a handle?
> 
> most of my picks are still in it so i dont have a dog in the fight. just curious
> 
> 1st & 2nd
> Flyer: traveled left of the bird then immediately turned to retrieve the bird.
> Mem: Drilled it!
> Blind: early whistle up front, with few whistles to complete the retrieve.
> 
> 3rd
> Flyer: Pinned it!
> SR: traveled a line wide and right of the holding blind, squared the pond exitng to the right of the gun station driving deep up the hill to turn and make a large loop to the correct side of the holding blind down to the area to complete the retrieve.
> LR: traveled a nice line under the arc of the mark cont. to drive up the hill and then hunted her way back to the bird.


If you look at the dogs that were dropped, many of them went long up the hill on the long bird and hunted back.


----------



## Karen Goff

Just want to say a huge thank you for the excellent blog and keeping us all posted. GREAT JOB!


----------



## Laird's Retrievers

During the time that we had several handles it didn't seem like anything changed. I watched all of those dogs. The gun stations were fine, no extra wind or little wind all about the same. It was weird something changed many folks tried to pull the left side momma/poppa secondor third and then over ran and handled. 

The flyer station probably gave the most issues. It was very hit or miss on where it landed. 

Holland smacked it and so did Wiley. The. Many handles. 

Cheers

chris


----------



## blake_mhoona

interested to hear how some would pick it up. shortest to longest would say Pop, Mom, LR, Flyer. 
But would you be hesitant to send back to same station after picking up Pop (go bird) to try and send to Mom? leading to a Pop, LR, Mom, Flyer?


----------



## Laird's Retrievers

Watched all of the above. Mom first, then rb, then pop and flier last. But most took flyer third and pop last. 

Wiley told Dave she wanted flyer third. He initially lined up for pop third, but she came in and locked onto flier and he listened. 

Something changed and many dogs over ran the pop and needed a quick handle to keep them from driving up the hill. 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Tim Mc

Is ee not updating the pickem or there something I need to refresh?


----------



## Tim Mc

Is ee not updating the pickem or there something I need to refresh?


----------



## Jay Dufour

Did they complete 6th ?


----------



## tucker

Glad to hear Pedro will be ok....I'm glad for Deloris also..... Pedro is one heck of a dog.....


----------



## huntinman

cakaiser said:


> From blog
> #54 Pedro is doing better. The vet is getting his core body temperature to come down nicely and they expect a full recovery. Pedro is a true competitor who was not coming home without the bird. We salute Pedro's heart for the game and Thank all that ran to his aide in his time of need. Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts of Pedro.


Agreed Charlotte. Pedro and Dolores won the Open I judged with Van Ames at the Long Island club in early October. He was very fun to watch and you could tell that he was a savvy veteran when it came to a very difficult key bird in the 4th series. I'm so glad he's going to be OK.


----------



## EdA

Jay Dufour said:


> Did they complete 6th ?


Impossible, daylight was mostly gone and the Worker's party, 7 was probably the last dog to run


----------



## 2tall

The last dog posted on the blog was 75, Punch. Anyway to find out what all the dogs through 7 did? (especially 2 and 4 )?


----------



## Jay Dufour

Oh Ok 75 was the last I saw on the blog.Thanks Ed ...and best of luck !!


----------



## cakaiser

The call back page has some stuff, not on blog.
http://2013nrccallbacks.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## huntinman

Glad to see the distances on the blog photo for test 6. Still would be nice to see the drawing. Anyone know why they are not using them?


----------



## AmiableLabs

Laird's Retrievers said:


> During the time that we had several handles it didn't seem like anything changed. I watched all of those dogs. The gun stations were fine, no extra wind or little wind all about the same. It was weird something changed ..........


I don't know how it could possibly matter, especially with the level of expertise at the National level, but there was a gun change right then.


----------



## seemlykazoo

Thanks for the info


----------



## BonMallari

huntinman said:


> Glad to see the distances on the blog photo for test 6. Still would be nice to see the drawing. Anyone know why they are not using them?


I thought that Vickie Lamb might do illustrations in addition to her announcer duties, but obviously not, and the best illustrator in the business is Ms Ingham and I did not see her listed as part of the RN Team


----------



## T.Lanczak

huntinman said:


> Maybe I misunderstood. But, were there going to be sketches of the tests on the blog this year? Sometimes the photos can be a little misleading, especially in the depth perception.
> 
> Thanks!


We tried our hardest but the powers to be wont let us make them public, and we do not have time to sketch our own. Sorry


----------



## T.Lanczak

EdA said:


> OK got it, I just refreshed to call backs page so now we are all confused, maybe 77 was reinstated and the blog hasn't caught up


The BLOG can sometimes be up to an hour behind. The frequent potty brakes from the pots and pots of coffee slow us down


----------



## T.Lanczak

BonMallari said:


> How do you forget to plant the blind...at the National :razz:


 im sure the person felt terrible. when they are stuck behind a holding blind unable to see what is going on and radio communication breaks down it can happen.


----------



## T.Lanczak

EdA said:


> Impossible, daylight was mostly gone and the Worker's party, 7 was probably the last dog to run



Sorry to keep y'all hanging. we had a great suggestion to do a sign off post for the end of the day and state when updates for the dog work will made so we dont keep ya in suspense hitting the refresh button  Glad everyone is engaged, these dogs are amazing!


----------



## T.Lanczak

Karen Goff said:


> Just want to say a huge thank you for the excellent blog and keeping us all posted. GREAT JOB!


we all appreciate you saying so! feel free to post comments directly on our BLOG so our SPONSORS see the positive reviews and allow us to continue to bring you the news from the national. We would not be able to report without their support!


----------



## T.Lanczak

finishing up the 6th this am


----------



## dalelong

Did 81 have a no bird? Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Scott Adams

The Retriever Blog Banner includes a photo of 4 dogs. Anyone care to name them?


----------



## huntinman

T.Lanczak said:


> *We tried our hardest but the powers to be wont let us make them public,* and we do not have time to sketch our own. Sorry


That just about says it all. 

I think you guys who are doing the blog are doing a fine job... But, if you are working with one hand tied behind your back... 

Here we are in 2013, and getting less info (even something as simple as the test diagram) than in the recent past. What the heck are they afraid of?


----------



## 2tall

Good question Bill. I can't believe they can keep photographers out. It is not a "private" event, and what do they hope to accomplish? I do love the blog, thanks ladies!


----------



## BonMallari

huntinman said:


> That just about says it all.
> 
> I think you guys who are doing the blog are doing a fine job... But, if you are working with one hand tied behind your back...
> 
> Here we are in 2013, and getting less info (even something as simple as the test diagram) than in the recent past. *What the heck are they afraid of*?


 lower subscription renewals (huge sarcasm eye roll)...all they have to do is watermark any image that they feel like they own...there is a good chance that many of these tests will be coming at your local FT next spring


----------



## BonMallari

2tall said:


> Good question Bill. I can't believe they can keep photographers out. It is not a "private" event, and what do they hope to accomplish? I do love the blog, thanks ladies!


Carol : somewhere in the fine print it reads that all images are owned by the National Retriever Club and in reality it is a private event...their trial, their rules


----------



## Jennifer Henion

It says 13 had a handle, but the description of the all the marks say he recovered the marks well. Except it does say that it appeared he was sent for the LTR, but went to the Flyer instead. Does that count as a handle?

He was called back to the 7th!


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

T.Lanczak said:


> im sure the person felt terrible. when they are stuck behind a holding blind unable to see what is going on and radio communication breaks down it can happen.


Plus one of the judges should be watching to verify the blind is down. I have spent time in a blind at a national and it is nothing like a weekend trial. You are totally hidden farther away from the blind than most weekend trials and you can't see or hear much of anything.


----------



## Russ

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Plus one of the judges should be watching to verify the blind is down. I have spent time in a blind at a national and it is nothing like a weekend trial. You are totally hidden farther away from the blind than most weekend trials and you can't see or hear much of anything.


At the National, it is the job of one of the marshal's to confirm that it is down.


----------



## Cedarswamp

Someone asked about the "short distances"...if they were done with range finding binoculars, there's actually a LOT more distance due to the terrain changes.

Someone asked why retire the mom and pop...they did not retire until after dog picked up first bird from the ones I saw. The bird was actually more angled back and a lot closer to where the gunners were standing...much tighter than the picture looked. 

This was the case in 1st and 2nd series as well. Another thing you can't see in the pictures is how much the terrain changes from start to finish. 

On the two blinds, the first 20 yards counted by the binoculars actually went about 20 feet down a steep bank from the top of the dam (you can actually see the dam in the picture of the 3rd series, but even from that perspective, you can't see how far it is from the top of the dam to the basin. The land blind has yet another basin to go through where the patch/line of pine trees is just to the right of the line. After crossing the road, the line to the blind is actually going slightly uphill at an angle across the hill as well. 

The 7th series, they're at Wood Duck pond, there's one really big washed out area on one side, the other side is terraced to try to prevent washouts.


----------



## Eric Fryer

43 back to the 7th, 31 of those clean (according to the callbacks page)


----------



## EdA

Eric Fryer said:


> 43 back to the 7th, 31 of those clean (according to the callbacks page)


31 who have not handled which does not necessarily equate to "clean"


----------



## Troopers Mom

Tim Mc said:


> Is ee not updating the pickem or there something I need to refresh?


I look forward to seeing this updated to see how we are all doing. Don't see much use in having it if it won't be updated IMHO.


----------



## canuckkiller

T.Lanczak said:


> We tried our hardest but the powers to be wont let us make them public, and we do not have time to sketch our own. Sorry


A bad policy!
Sketches should have been No. 1 priority.

Bill Connor


----------



## Jay Dufour

Is there at least a picture of test 7 ? I can't seem to find one under descriptions


----------



## BonMallari

my only criticism of the blog are all the captionless pictures of various contestants,well wishers,workers...Seeing a picture of people whom I do not know is pointless..it might be the only time we are able to put a face with a fellow field trialer from the other side of the country


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

BonMallari said:


> my only criticism of the blog are all the captionless pictures of various contestants,well wishers,workers...Seeing a picture of people whom I do not know is pointless..it might be the only time we are able to put a face with a fellow field trialer from the other side of the country


True but I do like the picture component, and seeing the dogs and handlers which do have their names attached. It sorta gives you an idea of the environment at the trial. Looks like it is colds there. It is a lovely setting and nice grounds. IMO


----------



## pam ingham

Early on there was a picture of someone who looked like Jean Wu holding a pad of paper and range finder etc. Jean has done the sketches in the past and is very, very good. Perhaps she can be enticed to share some of her wonderful work if she is indeed doing the sketches?? If not, perhaps someone can do a quick sketch - Tina has in the past- take a photo of the sketch and post the sketch - that's the way we did it in the 'olden days'. Hate not being there so do appreciate the photos and reports regardless of the content.


----------



## Bridget Bodine

I have 5 dogs left in for the pickem, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Bridget Bodine said:


> I have 5 dogs left in for the pickem, how is everyone else doing?


8 dogs not including my tie. Good luck to Al Arthur Sandhill Kennels.


----------



## 2tall

Only 4 left here! Mary Lynn, those grounds are my "alma mater" for retriever training! All of my first events and big training days were done there. I do miss it! Nothing like the early morning fog as the sun rises across the rolling hills there.


----------



## Breck

Test is in this pond. from description and mat facing SW and guns on long point I can only guess what they set up?
http://goo.gl/maps/utgZ3
.
I've run a number of water series in that pond and it messes good dogs up. 
Remember one year running a 4th from southern left end all the way to top mother of a stick pond, Clint's dog Girlie was only dog to make the big swim to the punch bird. 
It's a neat piece of water.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

2tall said:


> Only 4 left here! Mary Lynn, those grounds are my "alma mater" for retriever training! All of my first events and big training days were done there. I do miss it! Nothing like the early morning fog as the sun rises across the rolling hills there.


Carol They really are in a nice spot. How lucky you were to have that experience!


----------



## cakaiser

There is a picture, if you click on the test description.
http://2013nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/2013/11/series-7-test-description.html


----------



## Glenda Brown

Jean Wu is there doing sketches but they will be in the Retriever Trial News. Jean does excellent sketches as many of us have seen in the past. 

Jennifer, I had the same question re the handle noted on Rip -- dog 13 -- as it wasn't indicated in the first description. Just went back and it appears to have been changed.

Tera---thanks for all your hard work doing this for everyone at home. I miss being there and seeing it all "up close and personal" but it is wonderful to be able to follow it from afar.

Glenda


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

The pond is called Wood Duck and is the smallest of the pond complexes at H. Cooper Black. Here is a site that might give a better of the view. The sun sets at about the 7 position -- on a clock face. From the verbal description, I suspect the mat is in one of the two indents shown to the left of the metal roofed building in the upper portion of the picture. In this view there is some kind of scum on a goodly portion of the pond. Except near the edges the pond is swimming water.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d1095!2d-79.9380654!3d34.5554426!2m1!1e3&fid=7


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

I just saw the picture shown in the blog. If the picture was taken from the mat, then the mat is to the right of the building with metal roof -- near the tree line. See reply 132 for picture WEB site.


----------



## David Barrow

Folks, the girls taking the photos, updating the Blog, describing dog work are doing everything they can to make sure everyone gets their National fix satisfied. In addition, All of the Volunteers are working their behinds off to make sure things go smoothly. There are never enough helpers at the National, and I am sure if you feel folks are not doing good enough they would be very grateful for you to take 2-3 weeks off from work, pay for your own travel and hotel expenses and VOLUNTEER For Next YEAR. Support, and be Thankful for those that make this happen!
David Barrow


----------



## huntinman

The Retriever News is going about this bass ackwards. I am a subscriber and have been for many years. But in this day and age to tout your blog and how great it will be... Only to censor the information allowed to be disseminated is idiotic. They would build much more "good will" by putting out a complete product. As it is, the are turning away potential and existing subscribers. Maybe they went to the Barack Obama school of website development?

It seems to me that each National is just a little more restricted than the previous in terms of actual information available. 

Imagine tuning in to the Super Bowl only to find the screen greyed out and a note that says buy our magazine next month for a complete report... Meanwhile... Stay tuned and we will let you know who wins.


----------



## wutadog

David Barrow said:


> Folks, the girls taking the photos, updating the Blog, describing dog work are doing everything they can to make sure everyone gets their National fix satisfied. In addition, All of the Volunteers are working their behinds off to make sure things go smoothly. There are never enough helpers at the National, and I am sure if you feel folks are not doing good enough they would be very grateful for you to take 2-3 weeks off from work, pay for your own travel and hotel expenses and VOLUNTEER For Next YEAR. Support, and be Thankful for those that make this happen!
> David Barrow


Well said David, most of the workers are giving up THEIR time for this event, without pay. Sincere thanks to all, without your support, this wouldn't be possible.
Dave Opseth


----------



## Labs Will-Do

In the gallery again today and am very familiar with the wood duck pond. There is never any cell coverage way back in this hole in the forest and today was no exception! I spoke with Tina (Retriever News) and she stated that they were having to get out to call the office in an attempt to get the info out. Let me say that this magazine team has been non stop in there efforts this week, I've seen them at work. I know that I'm am appreciative that they are going to the effort to cover this event as well as others in the past. Ralph Ardis


----------



## Ted Shih

I think that there is a mis-conception about who runs the event It is the Field Trial Committee (FTC), not the Retriever News (RN). 

The artistic drawings that are prepared during set up week when tests go into the "book" are controlled by the FTC, not the RN. If the FTC has made a decision not to release the diagrams, the Retriever News has no recourse but to accept that decision.

At the 2013 NARC, the folks that staff the RN Tent (Tina, Gwen, and Tera) were there at 6 am in the morning and left at 8 or later in the evening. They work hard and deserve our thanks, not criticism.


----------



## fetchindawgs

Hi there,

I'm in Australia and keeping watch via the Blog on the National. I only know one person in the field, Jim & Willy, but have heard of many of the names of handlers that are competing. I am finding having a brief description of each dog on each test to be very beneficial, although, are they also doing a description of dogs/handlers not getting through ? I think you call it being "picked up". That would be good to read as well, rather than a name just not being there.

Also, as a complete stranger to who is who, I too would like to see a caption of who the photos depict as in spectators, workers etc. The photos otherwise, mean absolutely nothing to me.

All in all, a great job is being done here, something that would have been wonderful at our own Australian Nationals. Keep up the good work.

Kerry


----------



## blake_mhoona

fetchindawgs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm in Australia and keeping watch via the Blog on the National. I only know one person in the field, Jim & Willy, but have heard of many of the names of handlers that are competing. I am finding having a brief description of each dog on each test to be very beneficial, although, are they also doing a description of dogs/handlers not getting through ? I think you call it being "picked up". That would be good to read as well, rather than a name just not being there.
> 
> Also, as a complete stranger to who is who, I too would like to see a caption of who the photos depict as in spectators, workers etc. The photos otherwise, mean absolutely nothing to me.
> 
> All in all, a great job is being done here, something that would have been wonderful at our own Australian Nationals. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Kerry


yes if next to the dogs name you see the word "handle" then in one of the marks description it will say what went wrong. if it says "picked up" then you will see where they tried to handle on one of the marks and for whatever reason the dog wouldnt take a cast etc they picked up the dog. i think there have been onky 3 pick ups the whole week? one of which was an injury (all be it he had gunner help before so technically he picked up before the injury)

if your talking about dogs that got "cut" that is to say their cumulative work didnt pass that round then yes they are also showing those dog's work in each round. it is up to you to differentiate what they did wrong based on descriptions (again they are not complete descriptions as only being there would provide that). but all dogs are being blogged about


----------



## T.Lanczak

Jennifer Henion said:


> It says 13 had a handle, but the description of the all the marks say he recovered the marks well. Except it does say that it appeared he was sent for the LTR, but went to the Flyer instead. Does that count as a handle?
> 
> He was called back to the 7th!


The description was incorrect but heading was correct. He did have a handle. Check the BLOG we corrected it and gave the accurate description for Series 6


----------



## T.Lanczak

Jennifer Henion said:


> It says 13 had a handle, but the description of the all the marks say he recovered the marks well. Except it does say that it appeared he was sent for the LTR, but went to the Flyer instead. Does that count as a handle?
> 
> He was called back to the 7th!


The despcription was incorrect but the heading is correct. The dog did handle in the 6th and was called back to the 7th. check the blog for the accurate description we fixed thanks for bringing it to our attention with comments on the NRC BLOG:http://2013nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## T.Lanczak

EdA said:


> 31 who have not handled which does not necessarily equate to "clean"



 thanks for clarification Mr.Ed.


----------



## T.Lanczak

Troopers Mom said:


> I look forward to seeing this updated to see how we are all doing. Don't see much use in having it if it won't be updated IMHO.


our tech dept is addressing the issue sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## T.Lanczak

Jay Dufour said:


> Is there at least a picture of test 7 ? I can't seem to find one under descriptions


updated now


----------



## T.Lanczak

BonMallari said:


> my only criticism of the blog are all the captionless pictures of various contestants,well wishers,workers...Seeing a picture of people whom I do not know is pointless..it might be the only time we are able to put a face with a fellow field trialer from the other side of the country


I agree. The last couple of times we did include pictures with names. We are extremely busy this time around, but will go back when event ends and put faces with names. There is history being made here and it is important to know who is here making the history happen.  (plus if I don't get atleast three or four hours of sleep I start making many typos! LOL)


----------



## T.Lanczak

Glenda Brown said:


> Jean Wu is there doing sketches but they will be in the Retriever Trial News. Jean does excellent sketches as many of us have seen in the past.
> 
> Jennifer, I had the same question re the handle noted on Rip -- dog 13 -- as it wasn't indicated in the first description. Just went back and it appears to have been changed.
> 
> Tera---thanks for all your hard work doing this for everyone at home. I miss being there and seeing it all "up close and personal" but it is wonderful to be able to follow it from afar.
> 
> Glenda


Thanks for saying so Glenda, miss having you here.


----------



## Jamee Strange

Thanks for the awesome coverage Tera, Gwen, and the rest of the RN team!! It's awesome to be able to follow along with what is happening when we can't be there. We really appreciate everything you're doing, especially because I am sure it's not easy. Keep up the GREAT work!

Sincerely,

Jamee Strange


----------



## T.Lanczak

Ted Shih said:


> I think that there is a mis-conception about who runs the event It is the Field Trial Committee (FTC), not the Retriever News (RN).
> 
> The artistic drawings that are prepared during set up week when tests go into the "book" are controlled by the FTC, not the RN. If the FTC has made a decision not to release the diagrams, the Retriever News has no recourse but to accept that decision.
> 
> At the 2013 NARC, the folks that staff the RN Tent (Tina, Gwen, and Tera) were there at 6 am in the morning and left at 8 or later in the evening. They work hard and deserve our thanks, not criticism.



Thanks for the clarification Ted. Thoroughly enjoyed covering the 2013 NARC event you Judged in Mondovi,WI it was great fun. And you are a wonderful artist!!!


----------



## T.Lanczak

fetchindawgs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm in Australia and keeping watch via the Blog on the National. I only know one person in the field, Jim & Willy, but have heard of many of the names of handlers that are competing. I am finding having a brief description of each dog on each test to be very beneficial, although, are they also doing a description of dogs/handlers not getting through ? I think you call it being "picked up". That would be good to read as well, rather than a name just not being there.
> 
> Also, as a complete stranger to who is who, I too would like to see a caption of who the photos depict as in spectators, workers etc. The photos otherwise, mean absolutely nothing to me.
> 
> All in all, a great job is being done here, something that would have been wonderful at our own Australian Nationals. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Kerry


Yes Kerry we are describing Pick up's and Handles. Thanks for watching from Down Under. We will include names when event ends.


----------



## T.Lanczak

Thanks Jamee! Feel free to comment on the BLOG site so our sponsors see it and keep it going for you all to enjoy! http://2013nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## T.Lanczak

Thanks for all the kind words and constructive criticism! Gwen, Tina, and myself appreciate it! Series 7 will conclude tomorrow. Stay Tuned for Series 8 as I think its gonna be a hum-dinger!! Nighty-Nighty.


----------



## GaryJ

I think the blog is awesome. I am familiar with the grounds at Cheraw. The test description and pics along with the commentary of each retrieve is almost like being there. Thanks for what you are doing.

BTW - I tried to the link to enter a post on the blog from my ipad but I received a message indicating the link was not valid.


----------



## Jamee Strange

T.Lanczak said:


> Thanks Jamee! Feel free to comment on the BLOG site so our sponsors see it and keep it going for you all to enjoy! http://2013nrcblog.theretrievernews.com/


Tera- I commented, but it said the comment won't be visible until after approval. Hope it helps you guys!


----------



## john fallon

T.Lanczak said:


> thanks for clarification* Mr.Ed*.


That of course would be Dr "Mr Ed",so as not to be confused with the talking horse of course, of course
Keep up the good work,
john


----------



## BonMallari

who has more "internet hits" during the National/National Am ? the RTF or the RN




tell me Saturday afternoon....preferably before the A&M vs LSU game.....


----------



## 8mmag

john fallon said:


> That of course would be Dr "Mr Ed",so as not to be confused with the talking horse of course, of course
> Keep up the good work,
> john


Blew coffee out my nose on this one...the day's off to a good start.

Off to change my shirt, regards...


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

I vote for one good, hi-res image of each test, and save the people pics for later.


----------



## EdA

31 back for 8th series WB, don't have all the numbers


----------



## coachmo

According to Blog:
Callbacks to the 8th Series: 1,4,6,9,10,16,19,20,22,23,27,31,38,39,45,48,49,50,51,52,55,57,59,60,61,72,74,75,77,82,91. 31 dogs back
dog #60 starts the 8th series....12 dogs were dropped 3,7,8,13,17,25,29,30,41,47,65,85


----------



## JKOttman

If you're "friends" with Bill Eckett on FB, he is putting out some useful commentary on the work.


----------



## EdA

Poison bird water blind, 22 and 27 got the poison bird, they are at least 2/3 done, 9
dogs left to run


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

I can't get any descriptions of dog work on blog...is anyone else getting info?


----------



## EdA

This is a very quick blind and I suspect there is not time to give descriptions, also they may be having technical
problems as the call back page has not been updated.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Thanks Dr. Ed...


----------



## rsfavor

Got word the 8th is now over and they are waiting on callbacks at the site. Info I got was at least 5 dogs got the PB.


----------



## Breck

test pic is up.


----------



## Doug Main

rsfavor said:


> Got word the 8th is now over and they are waiting on callbacks at the site. *Info I got was at least 5 dogs got the PB*.


Only looking at the picture, I'm guessing that some had to cast the dogs toward the PB to be on keep them on the left side of the bush. Some dogs probably took that as permission to pick up the PB.


----------



## rsfavor

Callbacks: 4,6,9,10,16,19,20,23,31,38,39,45,48,49,50,51,52,55,59,61,74,75,77,82


----------



## huntinman

Sorry Dr. Ed. Holland had another good run at a National... He was on my Pick EM.


----------



## Lpgar

darn....Brook was rootin for Daddy Holland.


----------



## Webbs515

Alot of us were pulling for holland. Sry Dr. Ed


----------



## BonMallari

Are they shooting for a FRIDAY finish...or could this go to an 11th


----------



## Gov

BonMallari said:


> Are they shooting for a FRIDAY finish...or could this go to an 11th


Do you think they can finish 2 big setups in 4 hours?


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*I count 15 left without a Handle.

All Relative Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## BonMallari

Gov said:


> Do you think they can finish 2 big setups in 4 hours?


oops forgot they are on EST, we here on the west PST are just waking up


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> Are they shooting for a FRIDAY finish...or could this go to an 11th


I don't see how... 9th this afternoon and 10th tomorrow.


----------



## Breck

Looking at pic of 9th wonder if anyone crazy enough to dig out the L/H Ret 1st as a standing out. Seems like it's the bird to beat. ??
got nuttin' better to talk about...........


----------



## mjh345

BonMallari said:


> oops forgot they are on EST, we here on the west PST are just waking up


I'm guessing you don't like worms then Bon


----------



## BonMallari

mjh345 said:


> I'm guessing you don't like worms then Bon


Sorry Marc but have no idea what the joke is, besides me...my excuse is that I have been post operative mode the last week and the combination of drugs,antibotics and a routine sleep have me on a completely different mode....

Oh my gosh I just got it..the early bird....in full disclosure I have not slept in over 24hrs

Now back to to the business of the National


----------



## TBell

So does anyone have a clue as to what the dogs are doing besides hitting refresh on the callbacks page?


----------



## RockyDog

Just saw a FB post saying they've scrapped the 9th series. I don't have any details.


----------



## TBell

Yep, scrapped. Hopefully they will have better coverage on the new test.


----------



## Mike W.

Go Skyrocket!!


----------



## db

One might look at the dogs that ran the test that has now been scrapped to learn who the eventual winner will be. There was a dog that did the test early. I believe she ran 4 th. Then soon thereafter the test was scrapped .


----------



## rsfavor

How do they determine which dog will now start the "new" 9th?


----------



## Jan Helgoth

RockyDog said:


> Just saw a FB post saying they've scrapped the 9th series. I don't have any details.


6 dogs ran ~ 1 no-bird ~ 3 double handles in a row.

Good on the judges for that!! I heard it wasn't pretty even for the ones that did it.

I've really liked their tests so far but I'm so glad they scrapped this one - smart and fair judging!


----------



## huntinman

db said:


> One might look at the dogs that ran the test that has now been scrapped to learn who the eventual winner will be. There was a dog that did the test early. I believe she ran 4 th. Then soon thereafter the test was scrapped .


How will that have anything to do with the next two series?


----------



## Chris Videtto

It looks like the "new" 9th series is underway. Triple with 2 retired.


----------



## EdA

rsfavor said:


> How do they determine which dog will now start the "new" 9th?


The dog who would run next on the scrapped test unless that dog had previously started a series.


----------



## Chris Videtto

So far 2 handles and 2 no birds! Sounds familiar.


----------



## JKOttman

The blog includes a write up of Dolores Smith and Pedro's job on the PB Blind!


----------



## FOM

Sorry guys for being delinquent on updating the RTF Summary...I'm out pheasant hunting 

its updated as much as I can via my iPhone.


----------



## HarryWilliams

FOM said:


> Sorry guys for being delinquent on updating the RTF Summary...I'm out pheasant hunting


What kind of shells you using? ;-) HPW


----------



## jollydog

With the dogs that have run there is a possibility of 9 going to the 10th clean.
Of the dogs in the 9th 3 are sired by Chopper, 2 by Creek Robber and 2 by Carbon. FC- AFC M and M Buns of Steel is the dam of 2.
Only one dog in the 9th is out of untitled parents. 
It is cold and I am no-going cleaning my closet!
Just sharing info....


----------



## kip

huntinman said:


> How will that have anything to do with the next two series?
> 
> well for one reason it will allow the dogs who ran it a ##%% it up a chance to do the ninth series again..... just saying


----------



## frontier

JKOttman said:


> The blog includes a write up of Dolores Smith and Pedro's job on the PB Blind!


I cannot find the blog update on Pedro after he went down during the series? Did Pedro recover fully?


----------



## Good Dogs

frontier said:


> I cannot find the blog update on Pedro after he went down during the series? Did Pedro recover fully?


Pedro was reported to be doing fine.


----------



## Aussie

Will any handles be called back?


----------



## jollydog

Can't say for many reasons as all handles 
are not equal. Feel certain there will be some 
dogs in the 10th with handles, but maybe not
made in the 9th. As it has been said here many 
times it is all when you make your mistake.


----------



## huntinman

kip said:


> huntinman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How will that have anything to do with the next two series?
> 
> well for one reason it will allow the dogs who ran it a ##%% it up a chance to do the ninth series again..... just saying
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... Don't disagree with that. But, that's part of it. Sometimes one benefits from a scrapped test. Once the test is scrapped...it never happened (in the judges books).
> 
> There were probably a good many guys sitting there thinking they they could have done that test too. Interesting thing is (to me) I ran a Natl in Cheraw in 2001 and the original 8th series (I think it was) was scrapped after a few dogs ran. Mine wasn't one of them. I went out in the 9th.
Click to expand...


----------



## BonMallari

Good Morning its 6am out west and I wake up and find that the 10th series is coming up..Good Luck to all who have reach this part of the trial


----------



## MarvBaumer

16 back to the 10th 
Sorry don't have the numbers


----------



## 3blackdogs

16 back to the 10th, sorry I don't have numbers.


----------



## 8mmag

BonMallari said:


> Good Morning its 6am out west and I wake up and find that the 10th series is coming up..Good Luck to all who have reach this part of the trial


You gettin' all the worms today Bon?


----------



## 3blackdogs

10, 19, 31, 38, 39, 45, 48, 49, 51, 52, 55, 59, 61, 74, 75, 82 courtesy Blackwater FB. Dog 45 starts.


----------



## David Colwell

Call backs to 10th
10,19,31,38,39,45,48,49,51,52,55,59,61,74,75,82

dog 45 ststarts good luck to all


----------



## huntinman

Just a thought...with the limitations of cell service where Nationals are usually held, wouldn't it be useful for the national clubs and/or the RN to rent a Satellite phone or computer for the event? (With the Sat phone, reports could be called out to someone at a computer anywhere in the world instantly)

Are we trying to grow FT's or restrain growth? If we are trying to grow the sport, this is the keystone event. The Super Bowl, World Series of of the retriever world. Folks want to read, see and hear everything they can about it. Feedback that is not a glowing compliment to a particular person is not necessarily an insult or criticism as some want to take it... Just friendly reminders that lots of folks out here in the dog world that can't be at the National want to know what's going on and are hanging on to their computers. We have all become hooked to our iPads, phones etc... We are used to instant info. The retriever world is catching up... But slowly. 

PS... The ladies actually doing the blog are doing a great job with what they have to work with. 

Just one mans opinion.


----------



## jpws

The SRS figured it out and took it one step further with live video and commentator. It can be done.


----------



## JusticeDog

huntinman said:


> Just a thought...with the limitations of cell service where Nationals are usually held, wouldn't it be useful for the national clubs and/or the RN to rent a Satellite phone or computer for the event? (With the Sat phone, reports could be called out to someone at a computer anywhere in the world instantly)
> 
> Are we trying to grow FT's or restrain growth? If we are trying to grow the sport, this is the keystone event. The Super Bowl, World Series of of the retriever world. Folks want to read, see and hear everything they can about it. Feedback that is not a glowing compliment to a particular person is not necessarily an insult or criticism as some want to take it... Just friendly reminders that lots of folks out here in the dog world that can't be at the National want to know what's going on and are hanging on to their computers. We have all become hooked to our iPads, phones etc... We are used to instant info. The retriever world is catching up... But slowly.
> 
> PS... The ladies actually doing the blog are doing a great job with what they have to work with.
> 
> Just one mans opinion.


i agree with you Bill. The RN reporters are doing great with what they are allowed to do, but this isn't only about technology. The controls and censorship on the national have watered it down and have made it less dynamic and interesting. One prime example is not posting the drawings. Those drawings give a much different perspective to the test- where you can see - 2-track, a road, a little stream going through the test that you don't see in the pictures. They have always been posted in the past. Why not post them now? It certainly doesn't affect the sales of retriever news, because I am also subscriber to that. But it would help me enjoy the test, know why the dogs are doing what they are doing,and have a better understanding of the commentary on the blog as it goes along. In the. Old days, there was a reporter and video clips. Granted the AKC was involved. We also used to have two blogs. Now we keep losing information. Very sad. Again, Tina, Tera and Gwen are doing great job. I think it's just time to let us have more information and expand our reporting.


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Darnit!! I was pulling for John Thomas' Cane


----------



## john fallon

huntinman said:


> Just a thought...with the limitations of cell service where Nationals are usually held, *wouldn't it be useful for the national clubs and/or the RN to rent a Satellite phone or computer for the event? (With the Sat phone, reports could be called out to someone at a computer anywhere in the world instantly)*
> Are we trying to grow FT's or restrain growth? If we are trying to grow the sport, this is the keystone event. The Super Bowl, World Series of of the retriever world. Folks want to read, see and hear everything they can about it. Feedback that is not a glowing compliment to a particular person is not necessarily an insult or criticism as some want to take it... Just friendly reminders that lots of folks out here in the dog world that can't be at the National want to know what's going on and are hanging on to their computers. We have all become hooked to our iPads, phones etc... We are used to instant info. The retriever world is catching up... But slowly.
> 
> PS... The ladies actually doing the blog are doing a great job with what they have to work with.
> 
> Just one mans opinion.



Or we could just wait for the next issue of the Retriever News to read about it  

john


----------



## BonMallari

Are there weather issues going on right now


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

john fallon said:


> Or we could just wait for the next issue of the Retriever News to read about it
> 
> john


That's so 2003

/paul


----------



## Good Dogs

Tough break for #16 Mercy. She was the first (only?) dog to complete the original 9th before it was scrapped - and from my perspective did a nice job - then stumbled on the new set-up. It was a great experience to watch these talented teams. Congrats to all who qualified and esp to those who made it to the 10th. Sorry we could not stay to watch the final.


----------



## Chris Videtto

Does anyone know what REV dog 61 did in the 9th? I know he did the set up but there was no summary on the blog about his run. 

Thanks


----------



## 2tall

Since I started following in 2006, the coverage has gotten poorer. No video, no commentary allowed anywhere but on the sanctioned blog, no photos except those originating from "approved" NRC sources, (and sorry Bon, if Cooper Black is open to any would be spectators and the public, photographers can not be forbidden to take or display any photos taken). On top of that, in the last couple of years the ladies on the blog team have done a great job and timely, . . . until the last few series. As the field is narrowed down, the real time news and info stops. Somehow, info is being stifled. For what purpose, by whom, I do not know. All I know is watching these events via internet is about as close as I will ever get to the real thing. All this protectionism does nothing to build interest in the game.


----------



## cakaiser

Chris Videtto said:


> Does anyone know what REV dog 61 did in the 9th? I know he did the set up but there was no summary on the blog about his run.
> 
> Thanks


From blog..

*61. FC-AFC Rev Blu Genes “Rev”, LM, Ed Forry*


came to the line at 4:41 pm

RF: tight quick hunt

MR: straight to the area to retrieve the bird. Good mark!

HFR: traveled under the arc to turn and retrieve the bird.


----------



## 3blackdogs

Thanks Charlotte, the notes I can't find were for Marley #45 after she got a no-bird in the 9th. I remember her when she was young and with Paul before she was sold - neat dog and appears to have a very nice National going.


----------



## cakaiser

Marley was here once when she was a pup. Very cool dog. Appears to have just handled.


----------



## Chris Videtto

cakaiser said:


> From blog..
> 
> *61. FC-AFC Rev Blu Genes “Rev”, LM, Ed Forry*
> 
> 
> came to the line at 4:41 pm
> 
> RF: tight quick hunt
> 
> MR: straight to the area to retrieve the bird. Good mark!
> 
> HFR: traveled under the arc to turn and retrieve the bird.


Great.....Thanks


----------



## BonMallari

Carol: you are preaching to the choir....the NRC cant prohibit you or anyone from taking pictures of anything you want at Cooper Black or any other public venue..agreed...But the event itself can be a whole different issue...I can be asked to leave the FT grounds area if I break any regs of the FT itself..just like a sporting event if I whip out my cellphone they can ask me to please refrain from using it, and if I disagree then they have the right to have me removed from the FT area

Lets let them battle that out elsewhere....lets enjoy this 10th series and see who emerges as the new champion


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

In the last two pictures on the blog NRC site it showed Danny Farmer without black gloves and Jerry Patopea with black gloves.Are the gloves not worn by all or is it b/c these are marks? What IF you had to handle? Just curious.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Do they do this often?
*All 4 birds were shot at once with streamers flying in the air. The judges turned to the handlers and to the gallery and said "Welcome to the 10th Series!"
*
Just got in and missed some things I see!


----------



## BonMallari

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> In the last two pictures on the blog NRC site it showed Danny Farmer without black gloves and Jerry Patopea with black gloves.Are the gloves not worn by all or is it b/c these are marks? What IF you had to handle? Just curious.


MLM : I will have to find the video of Danny's bird boy Chester and how he explains the Danny Farmer casting method....it is a must see video


----------



## EdA

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> In the last two pictures on the blog NRC site it showed Danny Farmer without black gloves and Jerry Patopea with black gloves.Are the gloves not worn by all or is it b/c these are marks? What IF you had to handle? Just curious.


No one goes to line in a marking test planning to handle, most wear gloves because it is cold or to keep smelly bird scent off your hands, for this I wear goatskin roping gloves which are tan. Much like two sided heeling black gloves are a matter of personal preference and are not worn universally.



Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Do they do this often?
> All 4 birds were shot at once with streamers flying in the air. The judges turned to the handlers and to the gallery and said "Welcome to the 10th Series!"
> 
> 
> Just got in and missed some things I see!


It was a joke preplanned for the test dog only


----------



## john fallon

BonMallari said:


> Carol: you are preaching to the choir....the NRC cant prohibit you or anyone from taking pictures of anything you want at Cooper Black or any other public venue..agreed...But the event itself can be a whole different issue...I can be asked to leave the FT grounds area if I break any regs of the FT itself..just like a sporting event if I whip out my cellphone they can ask me to please refrain from using it, and if I disagree then they have the right to have me removed from the FT area
> 
> Lets let them battle that out elsewhere....lets enjoy this 10th series and see who emerges as the new champion



It peaked in 2009. 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?47585-NRC-Coverage

Perhaps _bottomed out _is a better choice of words

john


----------



## g_fiebelkorn

Based on the photos associated with dog #45 and the description given in the blog, I believe the 10th series is back at Goose Pond where the third series was held. I looked at the following WEB site which shows a satellite view of the pond. In the satellite view, North is approximately at 12 noon and South at 6.

https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d2190!2d-79.9242102!3d34.5638212!2m1!1e3&fid=7

If this WEB site does not work for you, perhaps you can find another site that shows Goose Pond.

I believe the long point associated with the 2nd bird down – Left Retired (LR), is the point under the “Goose Pond” label. Based on the descriptions for the four marks and the photos on the blog this would put the mat in the general area of the very small triangle formed by the roads in the middle of the view.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

EdA said:


> No one goes to line in a marking test planning to handle, most wear gloves because it is cold or to keep smelly bird scent off your hands, for this I wear goatskin roping gloves which are tan. Much like two sided heeling black gloves are a matter of personal preference and are not worn universally.
> 
> 
> It was a joke preplanned for the test dog only


See I missed that all. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## 3blackdogs

g_fiebelkorn said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d2190!2d-79.9242102!3d34.5638212!2m1!1e3&fid=7
> 
> I believe the long point associated with the 2nd bird down – Left Retired (LR), is the point under the “Goose Pond” label. Based on the descriptions for the four marks and the photos on the blog this would put the mat in the general area of the very small triangle formed by the roads in the middle of the view.


Thanks! This really helped me envision the test.


----------



## Good Dogs

2tall said:


> Since I started following in 2006, the coverage has gotten poorer. No video, no commentary allowed anywhere but on the sanctioned blog, no photos except those originating from "approved" NRC sources, (and sorry Bon, if Cooper Black is open to any would be spectators and the public, photographers can not be forbidden to take or display any photos taken). On top of that, in the last couple of years the ladies on the blog team have done a great job and timely, . . . until the last few series. As the field is narrowed down, the real time news and info stops. Somehow, info is being stifled. For what purpose, by whom, I do not know. All I know is watching these events via internet is about as close as I will ever get to the real thing. All this protectionism does nothing to build interest in the game.


Perhaps you're not linking in to the RTN website which is current to within a few minutes? And while we there there were a number of folks taking pics and videos and sharing via their smartphones or whatever when they could get adequate signal. However, there are cell coverage holes all over Cooper Black, Wood Duck Pond and Palmetto Field being among the poorest. So communication from those series was constrained.
While it's too bad that coverage of the NRC does not meet your expectations not all disappointments in life are the result of some conspiracy plot.


----------



## huntinman

Good Dogs said:


> Perhaps you're not linking in to the RTN website which is current to within a few minutes? And while we there there were a number of folks taking pics and videos and sharing via their smartphones or whatever when they could get adequate signal. However, there are cell coverage holes all over Cooper Black, Wood Duck Pond and Palmetto Field being among the poorest. So communication from those series was constrained.
> While it's too bad that coverage of the NRC does not meet your expectations not all disappointments in life are the result of some conspiracy plot.


The cell problems you mention are exactly why alternative forms of communication have been suggested. It's about increasing access to information, not hurting anyone's feelings. 

However, there is no denying that (as John pointed out with his link) the amount of info and number of sources has dwindled in the last few years. Regardless of the reason, we seem to be headed the wrong way on the information highway...


----------



## Judy Chute

BonMallari said:


> MLM : I will have to find the video of Danny's bird boy Chester and how he explains the Danny Farmer casting method....it is a must see video


.....  

Looking forward to that...


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Judy Chute said:


> .....
> 
> Looking forward to that...


its on you tube


----------



## kjrice

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> its on you tube


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7YuWAVR4_c


----------



## john fallon

Has the last dog run yet???

john


----------



## pam ingham

If the blog's callbacks are correct, it appears as though the last dog has run although it seems they might mention that on the blog so can't be sure. And if the callbacks again, are correct, it looks like 3 dogs completed all 10 series without a handle. There are quite a few with 2 handles and one may presume that they are not in contention so now it is up to the only people who matter- the judges.


----------



## dogcommand

Not having seen the dogs work, it is hard to tell. Just because someone didn't handle doesn't necessarily mean that their work was superior (though it might have been). Personally, I'd rather see a quick handle than a
gorilla hunt.
I'd like to add my thanks to the Blog ladies for a job well done!


----------



## EdA

pam ingham said:


> If the blog's callbacks are correct, it appears as though the last dog has run although it seems they might mention that on the blog so can't be sure. And if the callbacks again, are correct, it looks like 3 dogs completed all 10 series without a handle. There are quite a few with 2 handles and one may presume that they are not in contention so now it is up to the only people who matter- the judges.


19,55,61 have not handled so one would assume one of them will win however that remains to be seen


----------



## pam ingham

My implication was that the dogs with two handles might not be in contention- regardless, all dogs appeared to have finished and attained the status of finalist so kudos to all. But, there will be only one 2013 NRChampion so good luck and to all the dogs who qualified - great job this year!!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Its Dottie congrats !


----------



## pam ingham

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## rsfavor

Ed- Has there ever been a National where the winner had a handle AND there were other finalists that did not have handles.


----------



## Gary M

Congratulations to NFC Trumarc's Dot Come. What an honor!


----------



## EdA

Gary M said:


> Congratulations to NFC Trumarc's Dot Come. What an honor!


Born in Valley View Texas to a spectacular mother, brother Holland says way to go Sis !!!


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to owner Keith Thompson and handler Danny Farmer and of course the the new champion NFC Trumarcs Dot Come


----------



## mjh345

Congrats to Dottie, Danny and Keith Thompson!!!

I remember Keith stopping by and watching us train dogs in Kauffman Tx a few years back. He was amazed at the talent of the dogs, and hoped he would one day have a dog that could mark and run blinds as well as mine.
I think he has attained his goal LOL

He had just purchased a pup that he had high hopes for. As I recall it was a Choco pup out of a GRCH. He has gone through a few dogs since that pup, but has now attained the pinnacle of our sport in a relatively short time

SALUTE!!!!!.

He is a real class act who has done some wonderful anonymous things to help people with lost dogs and the like


----------



## huntinman

Over 60% of the entries in both Nat'ls were male, but the girls came away as winners... NAFC IVY and now NFC Dottie!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## 3blackdogs

Congratulations to #19 Danny Farmer and Dottie! Exciting down to the last bird!


----------



## Troopers Mom

I'm confused. 10th series shows 16 back yet the blog lists 17 finalists. They included #77 which I thought went out in the 9th?


----------



## David Maddox

Congrats to Danny, Mr. Thompson, breeder Judy Aycock, NFC-Willie, the great Kweezie, and of course 2013 NFC-Dottie!!!


----------



## Jan Helgoth

Congrats to Danny, Keith and Judy! I believe that Dottie is one of the top 5 High Point Open dogs this year as well, so you know she was an incredible contender for this great honor. Congratulations to NFC Trumarc’s Dot Come for a great year!


----------



## JKOttman

Here are some quick stats (with thanks to the Vinwood website). Danny has:
* Competed in every National Open since 1981, on average qualifying 5 dogs/year and tying the record for qualifiers in one year with 9
* Won National Opens in 1989, 1995, 2001 and now 2013.
* Won an amazing 18 Opens in a row and has won more Opens than any other professional trainer (no wonder Eckett hopes the party is Danny's "retirement";-)

Dottie is almost six years old and has garnered 44.5 AA pts and 11 Derby pts. To date in 2013 she has earned 26.5 Open pts, making her the fourth highest dog in the country and the top Open female. SHe has averaged 2.7 open pts/finish!


----------



## EdA

This is Mr. Farmer's 4th National win, one in each of the last four decades, quite an accomplishment I think.

1989 NFC-AFC Otus of Redfern
1995 NFC Vinwood Takes a Lickin
2001 NFC-AFC Eagle Ridge Rocket Sam
2013 NFC Trumarc's Dot Come

Congratulations my friend, you are, in my very humble opinion, the best!


----------



## pam ingham

And it's only fitting that Danny won with a dog bred by his very good friend Judy. They have always been a formidable team. Vinwood and Trumarc - two names that are truly legendary in this sport. Thanks to Josie and Ed for their insight. Would like to see more on the rest of the fine finalists as well.


----------



## Annette

They usually post a picture of all finalist.


----------



## Steve Shaver

Annette said:


> They usually post a picture of all finalist.


Its on the blog now. I was just going to comment on what fine looking animal she is too. Ooops sorry I see you said finalists hopefully they will get around to it.


----------



## Scott Adams

What a great photo of the winners. Congrats to all involved.


----------



## sapitrucha

Congrats to Dottie!!, Holland next year!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Scott Adams said:


> What a great photo of the winners. Congrats to all involved.


Agree and thanks to the Retriever News Team for all their wonderful blogging!!! Great job!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> This is Mr. Farmer's 4th National win, one in each of the last four decades, quite an accomplishment I think.
> 
> 1989 NFC-AFC Otus of Redfern
> 1995 NFC Vinwood Takes a Lickin
> 2001 NFC-AFC Eagle Ridge Rocket Sam
> 2013 NFC Trumarc's Dot Come
> 
> Congratulations my friend, you are, in my very humble opinion, the best!


I think that makes him the only person to win a National in 4 different decades.


----------



## truthseeker

This is only my second year following the blog. Had a great time. All these dogs are exceptional. 

Thanks.
Keith


----------



## GaryJ

Great dogs! Great handlers! Great blog! I will be following the action again.


----------



## fetchindawgs

Before everyone leaves could I ask a question or two. firstly, callbacks. Are these done by the judges after judging a series, and if a dog/handler has completed all the retrieves why wouldn't they go on to the next series ? What criteria is used for callbacks ? 
In Australia in trials, if a dog/handler has completed all the retrieves set within a run (aka series), then that team automatically goes on to the next, no question. A judge can call in a dog during a run therefore eliminating them from further competition, or a handler can retire his dog from competition by calling their dog in themselves, but essentially, if all game is picked up and the judge has allowed the competitor to complete the run then that dog gets to go on to the next one.

Also, you have one winner. Are there no placings or other awards done ? 

Again, over here we have placings in a National to 5th place. There are also minor awards for HS Labrador, Golden & minor breed; HS Veteran; HS lady handler; youngest dog to complete the trial; award to breeder of winning dog; etc.

Congratulations to the winning dog and handler, and it is so nice to see a bitch doing so well. Also to Judy for breeding this bitch. I do know Judy from when she stayed with me during her seminar in Austalia a few years ago, so well done Judy.

Only thing that would have added to this blog would have been some video of dogs running in the field, but well done to all who contributed to these updates.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Congrats to Team Farmer!! as well as Keith Thompson! Great accomplishment!

Aaron*


----------



## Good Dogs

fetchindawgs said:


> Before everyone leaves could I ask a question or two. firstly, callbacks. Are these done by the judges after judging a series, and if a dog/handler has completed all the retrieves why wouldn't they go on to the next series ? What criteria is used for callbacks ?
> In Australia in trials, if a dog/handler has completed all the retrieves set within a run (aka series), then that team automatically goes on to the next, no question. A judge can call in a dog during a run therefore eliminating them from further competition, or a handler can retire his dog from competition by calling their dog in themselves, but essentially, if all game is picked up and the judge has allowed the competitor to complete the run then that dog gets to go on to the next one.
> 
> Also, you have one winner. Are there no placings or other awards done ?
> 
> Again, over here we have placings in a National to 5th place. There are also minor awards for HS Labrador, Golden & minor breed; HS Veteran; HS lady handler; youngest dog to complete the trial; award to breeder of winning dog; etc.
> 
> Congratulations to the winning dog and handler, and it is so nice to see a bitch doing so well. Also to Judy for breeding this bitch. I do know Judy from when she stayed with me during her seminar in Austalia a few years ago, so well done Judy.
> 
> Only thing that would have added to this blog would have been some video of dogs running in the field, but well done to all who contributed to these updates.


The only criteria for call-backs is that judges call back the dogs they want to look at again - that is those dogs they think may have a chance of winning. Callbacks in the early series may be more generous but definitely get tighter in the last few series. As the work can vary greatly just because a dog picks up all the birds does not necessarily mean he gets to play again. And yes, there is only a winner, but being a finalist at the National is bragging rights in itself.


----------



## Good Dogs

fetchindawgs said:


> Before everyone leaves could I ask a question or two. firstly, callbacks. Are these done by the judges after judging a series, and if a dog/handler has completed all the retrieves why wouldn't they go on to the next series ? What criteria is used for callbacks ?
> In Australia in trials, if a dog/handler has completed all the retrieves set within a run (aka series), then that team automatically goes on to the next, no question. A judge can call in a dog during a run therefore eliminating them from further competition, or a handler can retire his dog from competition by calling their dog in themselves, but essentially, if all game is picked up and the judge has allowed the competitor to complete the run then that dog gets to go on to the next one.
> 
> Also, you have one winner. Are there no placings or other awards done ?
> 
> Again, over here we have placings in a National to 5th place. There are also minor awards for HS Labrador, Golden & minor breed; HS Veteran; HS lady handler; youngest dog to complete the trial; award to breeder of winning dog; etc.
> 
> Congratulations to the winning dog and handler, and it is so nice to see a bitch doing so well. Also to Judy for breeding this bitch. I do know Judy from when she stayed with me during her seminar in Austalia a few years ago, so well done Judy.
> 
> Only thing that would have added to this blog would have been some video of dogs running in the field, but well done to all who contributed to these updates.


The only criteria for call-backs is that judges call back the dogs they want to look at again - that is those dogs they think may have a chance of winning. Callbacks in the early series may be more generous but definitely get tighter in the last few series. As the work can vary greatly just because a dog picks up all the birds does not necessarily mean he gets to play again. And yes, there is only a winner, but being a finalist at the National is bragging rights in itself.


----------



## EdA

New NFC Trumarc's Dot Come (Dottie) is generation #6 of dogs owned and trained by Judy Aycock including 2 other National champions. 

These dogs who are her direct ancestors are buried 50 feet from my house.

NFC-AFC San Joaquin Honcho who sired
NAFC-FC Trumarc's Zip Code who sired
FC-AFC Trumarc's Ziparoo who sired
AFC Candlewood's Ms Costalot who produced
FC-AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine


----------



## John Lash

fetchindawgs said:


> Before everyone leaves could I ask a question or two. firstly, callbacks. Are these done by the judges after judging a series, and if a dog/handler has completed all the retrieves why wouldn't they go on to the next series ? What criteria is used for callbacks ?
> In Australia in trials, if a dog/handler has completed all the retrieves set within a run (aka series), then that team automatically goes on to the next, no question. A judge can call in a dog during a run therefore eliminating them from further competition, or a handler can retire his dog from competition by calling their dog in themselves, but essentially, if all game is picked up and the judge has allowed the competitor to complete the run then that dog gets to go on to the next one.
> 
> .
> What would be a reason for a judge to call a dog in? Obviously a big hunt or a switch.
> 
> What happens if you handle on a mark?
> 
> Here the judge can also call a dog in by telling the handler to pick up or handle.
> 
> Pick ing up all the birds in a series is required of course but it's how the dog does it vs. all the other dogs.


----------



## Sharon Potter

EdA said:


> New NFC Trumarc's Dot Come (Dottie) is generation #6 of dogs owned and trained by Judy Aycock including 2 other National champions.
> 
> These dogs who are her direct ancestors are buried 50 feet from my house.
> 
> NFC-AFC San Joaquin Honcho who sired
> NAFC-FC Trumarc's Zip Code who sired
> FC-AFC Trumarc's Ziparoo who sired
> AFC Candlewood's Ms Costalot who produced
> FC-AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine


Ed, how cool is that? Very impressive production record, as well as winning! Congrats!


----------



## DoubleHaul

g_fiebelkorn said:


> Based on the photos associated with dog #45 and the description given in the blog, I believe the 10th series is back at Goose Pond where the third series was held. I looked at the following WEB site which shows a satellite view of the pond. In the satellite view, North is approximately at 12 noon and South at 6.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d2190!2d-79.9242102!3d34.5638212!2m1!1e3&fid=7
> 
> If this WEB site does not work for you, perhaps you can find another site that shows Goose Pond.
> 
> I believe the long point associated with the 2nd bird down – Left Retired (LR), is the point under the “Goose Pond” label. Based on the descriptions for the four marks and the photos on the blog this would put the mat in the general area of the very small triangle formed by the roads in the middle of the view.


Probably makes little difference now, but you were pretty darn close, George. The line was a little farther back and up the hill a bit. Just down from the 4th clump of bushes from the dam.


----------

